# GPU prices?



## elusiv1

Sorry if I post this on the wrong thread but I was wondering why GPU prices and general hardware prices are so expensive now? Obvious answer would be due to Covid-19 but is there other reasoning? You have to forgive me but my last build was in 2012 and for the last 2 weeks I've been upgrading my rig but I noticed the prices at Microcenter looked higher then usual..a few of my upgrades seemed normal like my pc case and psu, but my question is if I paid too much for GPU which is an Asus RX580? I paid $269 for it but the card is 3 years old? Reason I upgraded the card was because my old Sapphire 4870 x2 has no driver support for Windows 10.


----------



## Cerberus

eth price - Google Search


and


bitcoin price - Google Search


----------



## keikei

Both card makers say to expect the same bleak amount of cards for the 1st quarter of 2021. Either mining prices drop drastically or we get a mass surplus in inventory. If its anything like the last spike in mining, we'll see many offload cards in a few months @ very gud $. Until then, everything is twice the msrp.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

we still won't expect big cuts yet..tariff, Covid-19 and general shortages on manufacturing end would still be the issue hope we get over this by the 2nd half of this year when great new tech comes again..


----------



## o1dschoo1

Don't forget the new tarrifs on imported items


----------



## elusiv1

Great info guys thanks for the all the information!! It's good to get from under the rock I've been under since 2012 and start building again!!!lol... The kid at Microcenter started laughing at me when I told him I was still running a Core 2 Quad 9550 on a socket 775 Gigabyte EP45-UD3P what a dousche canoe🤣 Back then it was cutting edge tech along with the 4870x2 and I built it myself.... Still building to this day but my eyes suck being that I'm 48 years old and I have a hard time connecting 3 and 4pin connectors🤣


----------



## geriatricpollywog

All the answers above are just small contributing factors. Computer parts are expensive for the same reason other hobbies are expensive: covid has brought new and returning computer builders, just as it brought new gun owners and new offroading enthusiasts. For the majority of these folks, computers will be a fleeting passionate hobby and demand will die down drastically once restrictions are lifted.


----------



## elusiv1

0451 said:


> All the answers above are just small contributing factors. Computer parts are expensive for the same reason other hobbies are expensive: covid has brought new and returning computer builders, just as it brought new gun owners and new offroading enthusiasts. For the majority of these folks, computers will be a fleeting passionate hobby and demand will die down drastically once restrictions are lifted.


I agree!!! I'm one of those returning builders after a 10 year hiatus..Seen the same in the motorcycle world with new enthusiasts because of Covid..Nothing wrong with that one bit, the more the merrier..Now I am headed down another rabbit hole and I like it🤣


----------



## Cryptedvick

elusiv1 said:


> I agree!!! I'm one of those returning builders after a 10 year hiatus..Seen the same in the motorcycle world with new enthusiasts because of Covid..Nothing wrong with that one bit, the more the merrier..Now I am headed down another rabbit hole and I like it🤣


Well, you're here in some interesting times. 
AMD has taken the CPU crown and basically demolished Intel in every way, single and multi core performance. 
Intel is struggling now to come out with a new CPU with improved IPC (11900k). 
AMD has released GPUs that beat or almost equal 3090 performance in regular rasterization. Ray tracing performance is really bad tho. 
So if you're looking to build a new PC, definitely look into AMDs new lineup of CPUs for amazing bang for your buck. 
GPU prices will unfortunately remain very high for a while, with this shortage.


----------



## UltraMega

Pc parts are at normal prices right now. Even GPUs if you can find one from a store. 

The only difference now is some parts are much harder to get.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

UltraMega said:


> Pc parts are at normal prices right now. Even GPUs if you can find one from a store.
> 
> The only difference now is some parts are much harder to get.












Some GPU board partners (ASUS, EVGA) have officially increased board prices. In other cases, they are prioritizing most expensive SKUs over less expensive ones. There are lots of 3080 FTW3s in the wild but good luck finding someone who owns a 3080 XC3 Black Gaming.


----------



## UltraMega

0451 said:


> View attachment 2474576
> 
> 
> Some GPU board partners (ASUS, EVGA) have officially increased board prices. In other cases, they are prioritizing most expensive SKUs over less expensive ones. There are lots of 3080 FTW3s in the wild but good luck finding someone who owns a 3080 XC3 Black Gaming.


Even still, the 3000 series is not priced absurdly. They're cheaper than the 2000 series by a lot, and close to on par with what the 1000 series was at launch.


----------



## 331149

**** em. I aint paying the price they want.


----------



## keikei

If anything, this has taught me to have several backup cards.


----------



## Sighber

keikei said:


> If anything, this has taught me to have several backup cards.


I learned this lesson the hard way...I am never selling my spare cards again.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

keikei said:


> If anything, this has taught me to have several backup cards.





Sighber said:


> I learned this lesson the hard way...I am never selling my spare cards again.


Why would you need several graphics cards? That makes 0 sense economically. For example I just sold my 2080ti for $800. I could put that money into a piggybank for PC parts. If I held onto the 2080ti it would lose half its value every 2 years. Since I still have 2 years and 11 months left on my 3090 warranty, the 2080ti would be at least 5 years old by the time I would need it as a backup.

So basically you are perpetuating the drought, driving prices up, and hurting your upgrade piggy bank by not selling your old card. Don’t even get me started on what used Intel CPUs go for on ebay.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Pretty much got 3 780,5


0451 said:


> Why would you need several graphics cards? That makes 0 sense economically. For example I just sold my 2080ti for $800. I could put that money into a piggybank for PC parts. If I held onto the 2080ti it would lose half its value every 2 years. Since I still have 2 years and 11 months left on my 3090 warranty, the 2080ti would be at least 5 years old by the time I would need it as a backup.
> 
> So basically you are perpetuating the drought, driving prices up, and hurting your upgrade piggy bank by not selling your old card. Don’t even get me started on what used Intel CPUs go for on ebay.


If your gpu dies you have a backup....


----------



## geriatricpollywog

o1dschoo1 said:


> Pretty much got 3 780,5
> 
> If your gpu dies you have a backup....


1. Money is a better backup. Old GPUs lose value quickly. Old GPUs can be exchanged for money. Money loses value very slowly.

2. If you upgrade every 3 years your card is always under warranty. If you upgrade less frequently than every 3 years then your old card is probably so old that it’s useless as a backup.


----------



## essanbee

When buyers are willing to pay more, sellers charge more. It's that simple. There are other factors, but it comes down to that...


----------



## o1dschoo1

0451 said:


> 1. Money is a better backup. Old GPUs lose value quickly. Old GPUs can be exchanged for money. Money loses value very slowly.
> 
> 2. If you upgrade every 3 years your card is always under warranty. If you upgrade less frequently than every 3 years then your old card is probably so old that it’s useless as a backup.


Money isn't a better backup when there isn't any cards to be bought lol... My 1080 is still running games maxed out in 2k all day 60-100+fps depending on game.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

o1dschoo1 said:


> Money isn't a better backup when there isn't any cards to be bought lol... My 1080 is still running games maxed out in 2k all day 60-100+fps depending on game.


What is your backup card?


----------



## o1dschoo1

0451 said:


> What is your backup card?


780ti sli modded and clocked to 1350 which still runs most games medium detail 60-100fps 1080 or 2k. For single dual cards handle anything. As soon as I get a 6900xt my 1080 is going in my media server


----------



## Sighber

o1dschoo1 said:


> 780ti sli modded and clocked to 1350 which still runs most games medium detail 60-100fps 1080 or 2k. For single dual cards handle anything. As soon as I get a 6900xt my 1080 is going in my media server


I like the way you think my friend 👍🏽


----------



## geriatricpollywog

o1dschoo1 said:


> 780ti sli modded and clocked to 1350 which still runs most games medium detail 60-100fps 1080 or 2k. For single dual cards handle anything. As soon as I get a 6900xt my 1080 is going in my media server


So you could have sold both of your 780ti for $500 each when the 1080ti launched, instead you held onto them and never actually needed them as a backup. You could have sold at least one and used the other as a media server. That's $500 to $1,000 that could have gone into your upgrade piggybank. With that extra money, you could have been ballin' with a 3090 but instead have only the budget for a 6900XT. Holding onto old e-waste is sounding less and less appealing the more I think through it.


----------



## o1dschoo1

0451 said:


> So you could have sold both of your 780ti for $500 each when the 1080ti launched, instead you held onto them and never actually needed them as a backup. You could have sold at least one and used the other as a media server. That's $500 to $1,000 that could have gone into your upgrade piggybank. With that extra money, you could have been ballin' with a 3090 but instead have only the budget for a 6900XT. Holding onto old e-waste is sounding less and less appealing the more I think through it.


Lol I bought them for 100 a piece with the blocks 2 years ago and bought my 1080 2 months ago for 200 with a block. I don't think I'm doing too bad. I don't want a 3090. I do music production so I need amd for my dual boot hackintosh.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

o1dschoo1 said:


> Lol I bought them for 100 a piece with the blocks 2 years ago and bought my 1080 2 months ago for 200 with a block. I don't think I'm doing too bad. I don't want a 3090. I do music production so I need amd for my dual boot hackintosh.


Ok, makes sense now. We are almost in the same boat, as I bought my 2080ti 6 months ago for $1000, but chose to sell it when I got my Ampere since it has a 3 year warranty.


----------



## o1dschoo1

0451 said:


> Ok, makes sense now. We are almost in the same boat, as I bought my 2080ti 6 months ago for $1000, but chose to sell it when I got my Ampere since it has a 3 year warranty.


Yea lol. 6900xt is gonna be the first new card I've bought since the 5870 was pre-ordered lol. I usually buy all my hardware used.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yea lol. 6900xt is gonna be the first new card I've bought since the 5870 was pre-ordered lol. I usually buy all my hardware used.


I've always bought new since the Voodoo 3 2000. Back then a GPU was $120 and a movie ticket was a nickel.


----------



## xaiviax

0451 said:


> I've always bought new since the Voodoo 3 2000. Back then a GPU was $120 and a movie ticket was a nickel.


Back then you could buy GPU's in the store, and go to a movie theater...


----------



## Skylinestar

Covid is here and everyone is now in YOLO mode.


----------



## 8051

0451 said:


> I've always bought new since the Voodoo 3 2000. Back then a GPU was $120 and a movie ticket was a nickel.


LOL. I had a Voodoo 3 2000 in the PCI flavour. Here's the venue where you could see movies for a nickel:


----------



## 8051

Skylinestar said:


> Covid is here and everyone is now in YOLO mode.


I can see how that's true these days with people dying like flies from COVID-19.


----------



## SPL Tech

0451 said:


> . Old GPUs lose value quickly.


I sold my 2080Ti for more than I paid for it.


----------



## Darkstar82

elusiv1 said:


> Sorry if I post this on the wrong thread but I was wondering why GPU prices and general hardware prices are so expensive now? Obvious answer would be due to Covid-19 but is there other reasoning? You have to forgive me but my last build was in 2012 and for the last 2 weeks I've been upgrading my rig but I noticed the prices at Microcenter looked higher then usual..a few of my upgrades seemed normal like my pc case and psu, but my question is if I paid too much for GPU which is an Asus RX580? I paid $269 for it but the card is 3 years old? Reason I upgraded the card was because my old Sapphire 4870 x2 has no driver support for Windows 10.


I both feel your pain and have taken extreme measures to try to secure something worth spit for less than the price of a kidney.








After 25 years, I'm about a whisker away from...


First off, these are first world problems and I understand few will give a damn, I just want to vent. Ive been building PC's for 25 yrs both personally and professionally. And I have never, ever, seen the industry in the state it is currently in due to rampant greed not just on the part of the...




www.overclock.net


----------

